# Thank You Linda :) cute blankets



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

linda (kealohalinaka) made these adorable blankets for teddy and woody  they have a cowboy pattern on them and are so soft 



















i brought one of the beds into the hallway because the light was better for the picture and they both followed me :grommit:



















you're so sweet linda, thank you


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are sooo cute!! 

Great job Linda!! :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Those are so cool


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Great blankets! I love them. And as always.. the boys are gorgeous


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks katie :wave:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you use the manual settings or leave it on auto for your pics? I noticed your boys never get the red/colored deamon eyes. I always get red eye when it's on auto.. even with the red eye on! lol I'm not patient enough for manual


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i have it set to auto all the time and hardly ever get red eyes. the one who sometimes does get glowing eyes is woody i usually don't post them because they are scary :lol:

you have a canon right?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah I have the Powershot A640. It has a bit too many settings and features for my liking but I have taken some great pictures with it. I still prefer my Canon Rebel.. it uses real film and is a lot more simple and even though it's only a 35mm I get a lot more detail and shading with that camera.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Its very nice and looks very comfy too, move over Teddy & woody.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo those look great! I bet Carl would love a bed like that. He absolutely adores the fleece blanket I made him.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are very nice, they look so comfy. Looks like the boys like them too, so cute!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Those look really comfortable....well done Linda!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwwww How cute!!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That blanket does look really comfy and soft. That's really funny how your chis followed you out into the hall when you took their blanket. I guess they really like it, and I don't blame them. I wish I was talented and could make stuff for my chis. That's so awesome!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those blankets are so cool! And your guys look really handsome on them! Did the lady that made them use a pattern? I'd love to try to make one or two like that for my chi's!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Those blankets are so cool! And your guys look really handsome on them! Did the lady that made them use a pattern? I'd love to try to make one or two like that for my chi's!


thanks 

i'm not sure if she did use a pattern. hopefully linda will see this and she can post if she did or not


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Those blankie's are the coolest, I have made about 20 or so in the past two years..
Just be warned though lol where your babies use them, Gizmo gets a static shock from them here, he jumps a mile and now lately he won't go near it. lmao he's afraid of it. I have humitifyer going 24/7 but the static is still there.. I've had to get a flannel sheet for his bed where he won't go near the fleece now lol..


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwww...they are so cute!!!


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

look like they really like it.


----------

